# 3930 remote hydraulics addition



## brimon (May 20, 2011)

can anyone tell me which remote hydraulic kit will work for 3930ford
Is it the same as the 3000 and 5000 or what so many to chose from on the web
And which is the best deal for the whole kit?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome brim on, I cannot answer your question but I am sure there are many ford experts that can help you out.
Regards, 
:aussie:


----------

